

Mastering the Basics - bratfarrar
http://dandreamsofcoding.com/2013/04/27/mastering-the-basics/

======
sanj
One piece missing here is how to write code that can be diagnosed/debugged
without a debugger. Writing code that dumps _useful_ information to a log file
such that you can get real work done is important.

